# Bolivian Jew (Callisia Repens)



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

I've read alot about how this is hard to kill and easy to grow, and at first it was doing pretty well. But now after I moved it it is starting to look a little funny. 

Originally when I first got it (2 weeks ago) it was on the ground, but then I wanted it to grow on the branches. So I moved it onto the branches and put its roots in some moss. And at first this too was working well, but today I'm noticing that a section of plant looks dried up and is very thin. Could anyone know the cause of this, and/or how to fix it?

I water it about three times a day and the temperature is in the high 70's. The driest the moss gets is slightly damp.

Originally:




After I moved it:


Now:





Thanks!


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

In the now photos pretty much the only way to save it is to cut it just below the live leaf growth and try and re-root in moist moss or soil even water then try replanting once roots start growing. It will be several small cuttings but the dried out parts are not coming back.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Do you know what could have caused this?

All of my other plants have little to no problems.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I believe this plant is not an epiphyte, meaning it is not really suitable for mounting. There are several peperomias that are much more appropriate for that spot.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Groundhog is correct. Most of the Jew forms that I have grown in the past like to develop extensive root systems. Plant it in a spot with a thicker substrate depth and good light. 

Edit: What kind of lighting do you have over the tank? It might be a bit dim, based on the pictures.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Groundhog said:


> I believe this plant is not an epiphyte, meaning it is not really suitable for mounting. There are several peperomias that are much more appropriate for that spot.


Darn. I moved the Callisia Repens just now. Can you recommend any specific peperomias?


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Dane said:


> =
> Edit: What kind of lighting do you have over the tank? It might be a bit dim, based on the pictures.



Dane, it is a 16-18W 1600Lumen 5000K Plant Growth Compact Florescent Bulbs.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 12, 2013)

Do epiphytic plants need to be wrapped in moss?

Could they possibly be mounted directly on moss?

How can you grow moss epiphytically?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

xxmonitorlizardxx said:


> Do epiphytic plants need to be wrapped in moss?
> 
> Could they possibly be mounted directly on moss?
> 
> How can you grow moss epiphytically?


Most epiphytes can grow without the aid of a moss wrap at the base (Tillandsias don't often need it), but it makes it much easier to get them established without using an automated thermostat/humidity system.
If you want your live moss to grow on your wood structures, be sure you use a true tropical moss type, and keep it damp and bright most of the time.


----------

